# Best Heating for Red Tail Boa?



## larissalurid (Jun 7, 2012)

I was wondering what the best heating option is for my snake? I have a 6x2x2 ft enclosure for my red tail boa. 

Right now I'm using a red infrared heat bulb as well as a Ceramic Heat Emitter. Now the 100w heat bulb alone is alright for night heat (about 83 degrees) but needs the small heat emitter with it during the day. I got the heat emitter with him from his last owners and had to add the heat bulb for now as well so his enclosure would be as warm as it should be. (90 degrees)

I'm thinking of getting a heat cable for under the substrate to heat the tank instead and can keep the CHE if I need to, but was wondering if anyone else with this type of snake has a better suggestion for heating or an opinion? Also do you think that just having heat cable under the substrate will heat it well enough without the CHE?


----------

